# μονογονικός ή μονογονεϊκός;



## nickel (Mar 21, 2008)

Στα αρχαία, όταν ο Αριστοτέλης χρησιμοποιεί το επίθετο _γονικός_ στο «γονικής εκκρίσεως», το παράγει από τη _γονή_, μια λέξη που δεν χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα αλλά είχε πολλές σημασίες στους αρχαίους και, στον Αριστοτέλη (αλλά όχι μόνο σ' αυτόν), είναι το σπέρμα. (Το ΛΚΝ αναφέρει τη _γονική έκκριση_ σαν να χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα σήμερα. Μόνο με επεξηγηματική υποσημείωση θα μπορούσα να το φανταστώ.)

Μεταγενέστερη (από τους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους) είναι η σημασία σε σχέση με τους γονείς και ό,τι κληρονομούμε από τους γονείς. Τα γονικά μπορεί να είναι οι ίδιοι οι γονείς (παροιμία: «Μην κλοτσάς τα γονικά σου, θα το βρεις απ’ τα παιδιά σου») ή η κληρονομημένη από τους γονείς περιουσία. Συνήθως σήμερα μιλάμε για τα _πατρογονικά_. Έχω ωστόσο την εντύπωση ότι η σύνδεση είναι πια περισσότερο με τον _πρόγονο_ (προγονικός, πατρογονικός) παρά με τη _γονή_.

Το τοπίο έχει θολώσει από διάφορα άλλα _–γονικός_, κυρίως από εκείνα που μας ήρθαν απέξω: την _ευγονική_, την _οιστρογονική_ δράση των οιστρογόνων, τις _κοσμογονικές_ αλλαγές.

Μέσα από τη χρήση αιώνων και ιδιαίτερα από την πολύ διαδεδομένη χρήση του _γονικός_ σε συμφράσεις όπως _γονική παροχή, γονική συναίνεση, γονική μέριμνα, γονική άδεια, γονική επιμέλεια_, δεν υπάρχει καμιά αμφιβολία για τη σημασία της λέξης (αρκεί να μη μας ζητηθεί η προέλευση: _γονή_ ή _γόνος_; σίγουρα όχι _γονεύς_).

Θεωρώ δικαιολογημένο ωστόσο να πειραματίζεται η νεοελληνική με νέους και πιο διαφανείς παραγωγικούς μηχανισμούς. Ακούει το _πρωτεϊκός_ από τον _Πρωτέα_, έφτιαξε τον _γονεϊκό_ από τον _γονέα_.

Ακόμα πιο δικαιολογημένο (ίσως και πιο σωστό) θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι είναι το *μονογονεϊκός*, που φτιάχτηκε για να μεταφράσει το _single-parent_. Την περασμένη δεκαετία μπήκε στο λεξικό του Πάπυρου και πρόσφατα μόνο σε λεξικά του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας. Σε Μείζον και ΛΚΝ δεν πρόλαβε να μπει.

Δεδομένου ότι η _μονογονία_ είναι «η γέννηση ενός μόνο γόνου σε κάθε τοκετό», καλό δεν θα είναι να αφήσουμε το _μονογονικός_ σαν επίθετο της _μονογονίας_ (π.χ. _μονογονική αναπαραγωγή_); Και να κρατήσουμε το _μονογονεϊκός_ για τις οικογένειες με ένα γονέα; Οπωσδήποτε δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω λανθασμένο το _μονογονεϊκός_, όχι μόνο επειδή έχει επικρατήσει, αλλά και επειδή παράγεται με μια λογική σύγχρονη παραγωγική διαδικασία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2008)

Έχει χρειαστεί αρκετές φορές να αποδώσω στην ελληνική το single-parent, και σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποίησα το "μονογονεϊκός".


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Χθες παρακολουθώντας το ΡΙΚ διαπίστωσα ότι χρησιμοποιούν στη Νήσο τη λέξη "μονογονιός", που μου φαίνεται εύλογη κατασκευή (και μάλλον αντίστροφη από το "μονογονεϊκός", υπό την επίδραση της λέξης "μονογιός" που βρίσκεται σε χρήση εκεί). Επομένως:
single parent (comp. noun) = μονογονέας ή μονογονιός
single-parent (adj.) = μονογονεϊκός /-ή /-ό


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2008)

Ζαζ, πραγματικά με δυσκολεύει η απόδοση στους υποτίτλους του "single parent" ή "single mother", όταν δεν πρόκειται για ανύπαντρο άτομο, αλλά χωρισμένο και η επισήμανσή σου ίσως θα ήταν βολική.


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Πάντως υπάρχουν ήδη ευρήματα για τα μονογονέας / μονογονιός / μονογονείς, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ο όρος σταδιακά εδραιώνεται (εμ, με τόσες μονογονεϊκές οικογένειες, ήταν αναπόφευκτο).


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2011)

Αφού προστέθηκε στο φόρουμ η *γονεϊκότητα* για το _parenthood_, θα έπρεπε να προστεθεί και η *μονογονεϊκότητα* για το _single parenthood_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2011)

Επειδή μάλλον είσαι λίγο της παλιάς σχολής (βλ. _parenthood_) να προσθέσω ότι το_ single parenting_ έχει 18πλάσιες γκουγκλεύσεις από το _single parenthood_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, I know. Me and the BBC.
single parenthood
single parenting


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2011)

Και δε με λες τώρα, το *μονογονικός* αντιστοιχεί στο *uniparous* "producing only one offspring at a time"; :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2011)

Το _μονογονικός_ κάνει για αυτά τα _monogenic_, ενώ _uniparous = μονοτόκος_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2011)

Μα δεν βλέπεις ότι οι ορισμοί (δηλ. αυτός στο #1 κι αυτός στο #9) ταυτίζονται; Ζήτησα συγκεκριμένη σημασία τού _uniparous_ (τη 2η εδώ: http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=11845), όχι την 1η (που είναι συνώνυμη του _primiparous_).


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2011)

Στο #1 μπορεί να υπάρχει και λάθος δικής μου άγνοιας. Δηλαδή, στο ΠαπΛεξ:
*μονογονία* 1. η γένεση ενός νεογνού σε κάθε τοκετό· 2. (βιολ.) αγενής —δηλ. αφυλετική—, αναπαραγωγή, οπότε αποσπάται από το γονικό σώμα ένα τμήμα του και αναπτύσσεται μόνο του σε όμοιο οργανισμό.

Η _μονογονική αναπαραγωγή_ που αναφέρω είναι η _μονογονία (2)_: «η παραγωγή απογόνων, χωρίς τη συνένωση ειδικών γεννητικών κυττάρων, των γαμετών». Πάμε δηλαδή σε _asexual reproduction_ και άρα *single-parent*. Μας την έφεραν...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2011)

A, OK, επειδή κι εγώ βασίστηκα στον ορισμό τού #1 χωρίς να το κοιτάξω. Η δική μου πηγή αναφέρει:
*μονογονία*, η (βιολ.)· αναπαραγωγή χωρίς γαμέτες· στα φυτά συνίσταται στη δημιουργία σπορίων ή στην αποκοπή τμήματος από το μητρικό σώμα, που αναπτύσσεται σε όμοιο με τον γονέα άτομο· ο τρόπος αυτός παρατηρείται και στα πρωτόζωα μαζί με τη σχιζογονία· στα μετάζωα δεν παρατηρείται σποριογονία, αλλά μόνο σχιζογονία και βλαστογονία· η μονογονία συνήθως λέγεται και αγενής ή άφυλη ή βλαστική αναπαραγωγή.

Και από το Lexicon:
*μονογονική αναπαραγωγή* _<βιολ>_ = *asexual reproduction* _<biol>_· επίσης: *αγενής αναπαραγωγή*, *αγαμετική αναπαραγωγή*
*μονογονικότητα* _<βιολ>_ = *monogeny* _<biol>_


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2015)

Οι όροι *μονογονεϊκός *και *μονογονεϊκότητα* λημματογραφούνται κανονικά στο ΧΛΝΓ. Δεν υπάρχει ο όρος *μονογονέας *ή *μονογονιός*, αλλά τα ευρήματα για *μονογονείς* είναι πλέον χιλιάδες — και τη λέξη μπορείτε πλέον να την χρησιμοποιείτε άφοβα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2015)

Έχω μια απορία εδώ, σχετικά με λέξη που χρειάστηκα (ευτυχώς σε άτυπο γραπτό) πρόσφατα. Πώς θα χαρακτηρίσουμε τη μονογονεϊκή οικογένεια όταν ο γονέας είναι η μητέρα ή ο πατέρας, αντίστοιχα; Είναι δόκιμα, άραγε, τα μητρογονεϊκός και πατρογονεϊκός, αντίστοιχα; (Εγώ χρειάστηκα --και χρησιμοποίησα-- το πρώτο από τα δύο.)


----------

